# Anemone is not feeling good. Please advice



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Ammonnia, Nitrates - all 0
PH - 8-8.2
calc - 440
alkalinity - 6-8

Total water in system is 170G

the anemone is in my tank for ~ 1 year and in general was perfect. Two months ago increased alkalinity from 6 to 8 and started to drip Kalk, but looks like my tank consume carbonates in big values, and I was not able to to keep it even at 7.
Last week started to use Soda Ash and was continue to drip Kalk. The PH was increasing at the moment of adding Soda, but in few minutes it was going back to 8.2. This is normal as per RBS instructions.

here is the anemone and looks like group of the tentacles are getting rotten at the end
Thanks guys



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

wow Greg, I dont know about this one. Is it getting the Ash and Kalk direct?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> wow Greg, I dont know about this one. Is it getting the Ash and Kalk direct?


Yes, the tank was getting Kalk and Ash, but PH was never more than 8.2 and alkalinity never increased more than 1 GKH ( I think it was to much).

I tried to read on Reef Central and some guys just adding Ash all the time and no kalk at all. I just do not know what is worse to have low calk or low alkalinity

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Was your tank doing ok with the lower values?
Alk of 6 is a bit low but if I wanted it higher I would just be dosing alk to increase slowly to where you want it (over days). No kalk at all.
You also don't want to drop your ca. level too low. Personally if the tank was doing ok then why dose anything - just do bi-weekly water changes to keep up the values.
I think the anemone is suffering due to the changes that you made - do a water change and run some carbon too.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree what you guys say, but wanted to be smart ass  and increase grow of corals.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Your value's are good - wouldn't play around with them and if I did I would boost both ca and alk just slightly.

What salt are you using?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This year I started with Reef Crystal's and I am not sure that 20G water change produces enough calcium for the System.
the problem that I never tested Calcium regularly. Just ordered Calcium Test to do it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You mixed the BRS stuff as per the instructions, and are dosing it as a liquid, right? And making sure it's very dilute before it gets near anything living? 

I would just do away with the kalk and just add the BRS 2 part. That and water changes will get you there, slowly and safely...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> You mixed the BRS stuff as per the instructions, and are dosing it as a liquid, right? And making sure it's very dilute before it gets near anything living?
> ..


i do not drip it in the tank. It drips in the ATO rodi and after that drips in the sump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I would just do away with the kalk and just add the BRS 2 part. That and water changes will get you there, slowly and safely...


What do you mean by BRS part 2. Just alkalinity or Calcium also?

the problem that I can not estimate liquid volume to be entered at ones and as result KH is fluctuating from 6 to 7-9 all the time.

Should I drip BRS Part 2 in Ato container?

thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I got the starter kit that had the squirt bottles. My tank takes 2 squirts of Alk and 2 of Ca per day to keep it steady. I went a little higher at first because my alk and ca were both low. You need to be adding the calcium portion as well for the alkalinity to be stable and usable. I'm a little overwhelmed by the whole concept but I know that much  I'm sure this article has been on here before, you might have even posted it, but it's a good one...

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-05/rhf/index.php

I would mix it per the BRS instructions, then yes, dose it in your ATO. The liquid calcium portion is safe to just pour in. If you know how much top off you have per day, you can figure out how much to add that way. If you want, I can measure a squirt tonight and that will give you a ballpark idea of how much I use and you can get an idea for your volume...



sig said:


> What do you mean by BRS part 2. Just alkalinity or Calcium also?
> 
> the problem that I can not estimate liquid volume to be entered at ones and as result KH is fluctuating from 6 to 7-9 all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> *I would mix it per the BRS instructions, then yes, dose it in your ATO. * The liquid calcium portion is safe to just pour in. If you know how much top off you have per day, you can figure out how much to add that way. If you want, I can measure a squirt tonight and that will give you a ballpark idea of how much I use and you can get an idea for your volume...


I lost. Are you talking about 2 Parts Kit or about Kalk?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

He is talking about the 2 part BRS kit. (you can also get the kit at reefwater.net - they (Dan) are in guelph and ship cheap)

Here is a calculator to help you figure how how much you need to use to get you where you want to go. FYI: Alk is soda ash.

http://reef.diesyst.com/chemcalc/chemcalc.html


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The 2 part kit. I know nothing about kalk...



sig said:


> I lost. Are you talking about 2 Parts Kit or about Kalk?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you carmen and liz

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

How is the anemone doing?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

liz said:


> How is the anemone doing?


you better ask how I am doing 

I contacted Karen from Karen Anemones website and she did not really provide any suggestion, but I was told that feeding every other day is to much and feeding octopus is also wrong.
Unfortunately, I did a mistake and shared this info with my wife (she likes this anemone). The problem that my wife told me before that I overfeed it and should go and find silversides.
Finally, instead of warm Valentine day words and other sweet thinks which following it, I was cursed in Russian (can not translate it here) 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I have read in a few places to feed every other day... I dont But i do feed2 times a week Of selcon dipped Silversides chunks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> I have read in a few places to feed every other day... I dont But i do feed2 times a week Of selcon dipped Silversides chunks.


sorry, What is the selcon?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.goreef.com/American-Marine-Selcon-60-ml.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> http://www.goreef.com/American-Marine-Selcon-60-ml.html


thanks JP. They just ship my order today 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Some people say to feed them others say not at all. I feed mine at most twice a week.

Off topic, Where is goreef located? In other words where do they ship from?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

disman_ca said:


> Some people say to feed them others say not at all. I feed mine at most twice a week.
> 
> Off topic, Where is goreef located? In other words where do they ship from?


Quebec. When you order, check what is under the product. If it says "ship next day". it means they have it in stock. 3-6 business days means they will order and ship.

I never had any problems with this guy and made probably 10 orders already

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Mathieu of Goreef is a great guy - I have had no problems in dealing with him and he will answer any questions you have even if you aren't buying!

FYI: I propagate and sell anemones and I feed twice a week. All are healthy and eating. If they aren't hungry they won't eat.


----------

